# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Compter le nombre de lignes affiches

## Nico_Pri

Bonjour,

je suis en train d'diter un rapport dans crystal reports, voici le contexte :

J'ai des pices que je regroupe par groupe. Pour une seule pice, il peut y avoir plusieurs date de sorties. Je souhaite voir apparatre uniquement les pices dont la DERNIERE date de sortie est antrieure  5 ans.
J'ai donc utiliser les fonctions suivantes dans l'expert slection,  ct de "supprimer (sans exploration)"



```

```

Si RTotal0 est diffrent de 1, c'est que la dernire date de sortie est suprieure  5 ans.

J'ai donc une belle liste des pices qui n'ont pas t sorties depuis plus de 5 ans. Je voudrais maintenant compter ces pices, et uniquement ces pices. En effet, lorsque je fais un comptage, il se trouve que les pices qui n'apparaissent pas  l'cran sont tout de mme comptes. Avez-vous une solution ?

En esprant avoir t suffisament clair, je vous remercie d'avance.

Nico

----------


## luc_chivas

Quand tu fait ton comptage, tu mets exactement la mme formule en condition de ton incrment

----------


## Nico_Pri

Lorsque je met la mme formule, l'erreur suivante apparat :




> Un total cumul ne peut pas faire rfrence  une formule d'heure d'impression
> Dtails : #RTotal0


Je pense qu'il est impossible de compter un comptage.  ::?:

----------


## luc_chivas

comment tu fais ton comptage ?? avec un resum comptage ?? ou un total cumul ?

----------


## Nico_Pri

Avec un champs total cumul o le type de rsum est "comptage"
Pour RTotal0 et pour RTotal 1.

Je ne sais pas du tout comme effectuer un comptage sans utiliser le champ de total cumul.

----------


## luc_chivas

avec un index.. que tu initialises dans ton entte de groupe, tu l'incrmentes dans ta section dtail (si c'est l que tu affiches tes pices) et tu affiches la variable en pied du groupe...

----------


## Nico_Pri

Pour crer un index, il faut utiliser la fonction suivante :



```

```

Ce qui a pour effet d'incrmenter uniquement les lignes visibles.

Un grand merci a Luc pour son aide prcieuse !

Bonne journe,

Nico

----------

